# Hammertown Lake (Jackson, Ohio)



## Fishing Mike (Jun 7, 2018)

This lake is really close to me, so I'm there and fishing it often. The sauger and saugeye were really biting good up until this past week. My crankbaits seem pretty ineffective the last couple of times I've been out, and I haven't had any catfishing luck with chicken livers this season over there.

I've primarily been fishing for bass as of late and caught a decent 12-incher last night on a topwater lure. Folks have told me this lake can be pretty rough to fish and I haven't had any luck on trout out there either. 

We've also been seeing tons of snakes over on the Beaver Pike and back side of the lake. I'm heading over to Lake Alma tonight to see what I can catch, it's been several years since I've been out there. Good luck to anyone heading out to Hammertown! I'd love to hear what you all have been catching there this season.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

headed to both next weekend. Likely give Alma a break, its gets heavily fished. Going to ross, snowden and maybe jackson too


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

are you fishing out of a boat?


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

i will be. electric only at both


----------



## goodvibes (Aug 18, 2018)

Fishing Mike said:


> This lake is really close to me, so I'm there and fishing it often. The sauger and saugeye were really biting good up until this past week. My crankbaits seem pretty ineffective the last couple of times I've been out, and I haven't had any catfishing luck with chicken livers this season over there.
> 
> I've primarily been fishing for bass as of late and caught a decent 12-incher last night on a topwater lure. Folks have told me this lake can be pretty rough to fish and I haven't had any luck on trout out there either.
> 
> We've also been seeing tons of snakes over on the Beaver Pike and back side of the lake. I'm heading over to Lake Alma tonight to see what I can catch, it's been several years since I've been out there. Good luck to anyone heading out to Hammertown! I'd love to hear what you all have been catching there this season.


----------



## goodvibes (Aug 18, 2018)

I have been to Hammertown 4 times this year. My friend and I limited out at the trout derby early in the year n our kayaks with rooster tails. We went up the following week and didnt get a bite. Recently last two times I ent I caught 2 nice bass trolling right in the middle of the lake. Both 13". I am tryinh to figure out how to find saugeye, crappie and catfish. Any tips you could provide sure be appeciated. Id love to catch some saugeyes but no luck at all


----------

